# PTO Clutches on Ford 5000



## browndd1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Does anyone know how to change the pto clutches and brake on a 1972 ford 5000 diesel tractor?

thanks


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

Man ya know on second thought if you are asking for help on doing a little job on this tractor I think you need to find a tractor mechanic to do this for you. It seems that you will be getting over your head. Sorry but I think you would be better off.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Could be a major job. I'd be a bit intimidated by it. Sure seems like you should be able to adjust it so that it would disengage though. If it were slipping, that would indicate replacement time.


----------

